

We are working towards launching a human being into space - eru
http://www.copenhagensuborbitals.com/

======
Femur
Note that this item also has been discussed in detail at:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=583550>

Reading about attempts like this that "push the envelope" in any area just
make me happy to be a human watching other humans accomplish great things.

~~~
eru
Thanks.

------
eru
Sorry for the title. There was no real usable title on the page, so I took a
sentence from their site
("[http://www.copenhagensuborbitals.com/mission.php"](http://www.copenhagensuborbitals.com/mission.php))
instead.

